# I have a lot of Thyme on my hands.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 14, 2016)

This morning,after the plants had dried off I harvested my first batch of Thyme. Sometimes I sit and pick all the green leaves off and then dry it. This time because I had other things to do I just washed,dried and spread stems and all on a rack. We have been having some very low humidity days so I hope it will dry nicely. If not I can zap it in the micro wave or low temperature in the oven, but I prefer Mother Nature to do all this for me. My hubby loves dressing with chicken and loves it loaded with thyme. I make a huge batch and freeze it in portions. One time I tried to substitute Stove Top dressing and it didn't go over at all. Can't blame him,as long as I can make extra and freeze it I don't mind.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 14, 2016)

Great harvest there Ruth!!! This has been a great year for growing. In fact you just reminded me the lavender is due for another trim. I've got tomatoes, strawberries, and tomatoes all singing and dancing in the sun


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 14, 2016)

It looks beautiful, Ruth!  I see so few fresh herbs that this is really interesting to me.

I love dressing with turkey so having it with chicken sounds good too.

What else can you flavor with thyme?

(Yeah, I know I can Google it but it's more interesting to hear from a real person who grows it, and we need some positive, upbeat threads on this board!)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a Swedish meatball recipe with a cream sauce that has thyme in it also. A bit high in fat and calories but once in awhile I make it. Some people put it in meatloaf, that I'm not to fond of.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 14, 2016)

What sort of taste does it give the food you put it in?  Can you eat it by itself?  

I had a bottle of dried thyme a year or two ago, to experiment with, but I don't remember the taste, and don't fresh herbs often taste different from dried/powered ones?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 15, 2016)

I've used thyme as a rub on the outside of pork roasts.


----------

